# Say Bro...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah... The latest "niche" model from JD! Right there with the "High Crop" model!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like disc brakes? Strange...maybe just photoshop


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Looks like disc brakes? Strange...maybe just photoshop


Yup, the 5 bolt pattern doesn't say Ag. :huh:

"High" crop... Windy, I'm still chuckling over that one 

Mark


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Definitely some Photochop going on there dawg :lol:


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bet Obama would luv to have one.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

High crop......your killing me!


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Are they spinners?

With some of the new hip hop country songs you hear on the radio these days, a tractor like that seems like it might just fit right in.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Yeah... The latest "niche" model from JD! Right there with the "High Crop" model!!


Yeah... REALLY high... LOL

Just hope it doesn't go "up in smoke"... LOL

Guess these will sell well in California, Washington State, and Colorado...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Idaho Hay said:


> Are they spinners?
> 
> With some of the new hip hop country songs you hear on the radio these days, a tractor like that seems like it might just fit right in.


*FACEPALM*...

Hip hop country... geez...

I think I just threw up a little...

Stupid ************ crap isn't even real music-- IT'S NOISE!!!!

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Man, dat dere spinnaz is old school man, outta date as dat gold toof...

What you gots to have is da swanks, man!









Sorry my photoshop fu isn't up to the previous quality, but this paint rendition will give you the idea...

Here's the original if it doesn't...









Later and chill, bro!

OL J R


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I was thinking a set of McDonald's hubcaps!   :lol:


----------

